# How much can you dumbell fly?



## Sef (Aug 27, 2005)

Just curious as to the kind of weights people were using for this controversial exercise.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 27, 2005)

why exactly is it a controversial exercise?

I use 25lbs by the way. Weight is not important as long as the chest gets stimulated.

This exercise gives you more chest width


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 27, 2005)

MuscleM4n is correct, if I use very heavy weight, my form suffers, therefore my routine looks like this: first set 25lb. to warm up, then 35lb. finishing off my 3rd set with 45lbs.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 27, 2005)

I altertnate between 15's, and 25's, depends on how froggy the old frog is.  How much I did - 150 once, on a pec deck (ouch)


----------



## Giovanni (Aug 27, 2005)

i do 
regular fly's 3 sets of 20 @ 25lbs
decline fly's 3 sets of 20@ 25 lbs
incline fly's 3 sets of 20 @ 25 lbs


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2005)

teh heaviest I ever did on this exercise was 70lb DBs.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow. I think my chest is just extremely weak. The most I have ever done is 20s as far as I recall.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 27, 2005)

I really did 1 rep @ 150 once, on the pec deck on my sons machine. I didn't know it was that heavy, if I had I probably could not have done it. His machine uses plates, so it's pretty accurate.

You have an advantage on a machine though, it's almost like hugging it to death. Not the same as with your arms spread out. You can also lean on it a little.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 27, 2005)

machines are easier than free weights of course


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 27, 2005)

It still brought on a BIG fart.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree, I get a better feel with DBs also.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 27, 2005)

Out of interest what does Good 'ole Ron Coleman dumbell flye?


----------



## Fashong (Aug 27, 2005)

My shoulders pop out if I do pec flys or anything like that


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

I think I went up to 45's I believe...


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

Do your titties get in the way


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 27, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> My shoulders pop out if I do pec flys or anything like that




Yea mine are a bit twitchy, but no pops yet.

Heaviest Ive gone may have been 45.  Stayed away to do powerlifitng which is almost done..


----------



## BIGDAVE (Aug 28, 2005)

I usually do 55-60's and i can touch the weight of the floor when using a flat bench.


----------



## goal_500_bench (Aug 28, 2005)

I did 90lbs Friday.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 28, 2005)

*How much can you dumbell fly?*

Ok, I tried this for the first time today. I tried a set of 25 pounders and threw them with all my might. They flew about 24.25 feet.

Tomorrow I'll try from atop a high building and see if I can her a bit more distance and trajectory


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> *How much can you dumbell fly?*
> 
> Ok, I tried this for the first time today. I tried a set of 25 pounders and threw them with all my might. They flew about 24.25 feet.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try from atop a high building and see if I can her a bit more distance and trajectory




Oh yeah?  well today, i BARBELL flyed... flied... Used barbells instead of dumbbells.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Oh yeah? well today, i BARBELL flyed... flied... Used barbells instead of dumbbells.


LMAO!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!



I did it as a warmup.  Then, i did military presses with the leg press machine.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I did it as a warmup. Then, i did military presses with the leg press machine.


Slow down champ.  You're scaring the mortels


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Slow down champ.  You're scaring the mortels




Cooldown, did starmaster with 225 on my shoulders.  backwards.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Cooldown, did starmaster with 225 on my shoulders. backwards.


You're killin' me!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

Tomorrow:  heavy cleans and spins... I clean the weight and then I spin around as fast as possible.


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Aug 28, 2005)

I dislike this exercise - great way to aggravate the rotator cuff.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

I usually have someone else clean the weights for me -


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I usually have someone else clean the weights for me -




Yes, i do clean tosses too, someone cleans the weight, spins like a helicopter, tosses the weight to me, i catch it, spin, and set it down.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 29, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Yes, i do clean tosses too, someone cleans the weight, spins like a helicopter, tosses the weight to me, i catch it, spin, and set it down.


WHat?  you don't Juggle like everyone else?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 29, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> WHat?  you don't Juggle like everyone else?




No dude, thats just damn silly.


----------



## KentDog (Aug 29, 2005)

I do 3x8@30 pound dumbbells. Do you guys go beyond the horizontal line?  I heard going too far is non-beneficial.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 29, 2005)

I have heard this as well. I've also heard that it is bad for the shoulder to go that far down, which is understandable due to all the exercises that can injure it.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 29, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> I dislike this exercise - great way to aggravate the rotator cuff.




not if you use sensible weight!

Dumbell flye is one of the best exercises for chest width


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 29, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> not if you use sensible weight!
> 
> Dumbell flye is one of the best exercises for chest width[/QUOTE
> 
> I find it unnecessary if dumbbell bench is done.  I would rather use a combo of cable crossovers and pushup supersets than dumbbell flys.  I hate them.  Almost as much as spinning cleans.


----------



## tree (Aug 29, 2005)

Barbell flies have the girls on you


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> not if you use sensible weight!
> 
> Dumbell flye is one of the best exercises for chest width


W.T.F.


----------



## Rpn1984 (Aug 31, 2005)

what the hell are barbell flies?? lol


----------

